# New onroad class:LMP1



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Greetings Hobbytalkers,

A few of us over on RC Tech (some of whom also post on here) have been discussing an idea for a new class of racing. One of the boys behind USVTA and USGT is working with another poster on some rules but the basic gist is to create a class similar to the Le Mans Prototype class made famous in the World Endurance Championship and the former Le Mans Series. It would be a 200mm class, but I'll let the boys making the rules post more details once they are more nailed down.


----------

